# Looking to buy property in New York City.



## jan285 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am living in London UK and am researching buying an apartment in New York City. Please can anyone advise me on what taxes I will have to pay? thanks


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

You can research the area you are considering, and the individual property listings on BlockShopper give the property details, including real estate taxes.

Try this for Manhattan:

Manhattan real estate news, data and statistics, home sales and real estate listings | BlockShopper Manhattan


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

jan285 said:


> I am living in London UK and am researching buying an apartment in New York City. Please can anyone advise me on what taxes I will have to pay? thanks


why do you want it ... for investment or living in ...


----------

